# closed zoanthids



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I have had some large green zoanthids in my tank (100 gallons) for 7 years. They have not opened up for one year. I have others that are open. It is just these green ones that won't open. I have two colonies of them: one very small and one large in different areas of the tank - quite far apart, one on the bottom of the tank and one very near the top.

Anybody have some ideas? I have been told there might be parasites but it doesn't seem logical. Why wouldn't they attack all my zooanthids?

AquaAddict


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

not enough light? too much light?

just a guess


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with my zoos. Doing great one day then closed up the next. They did finally open up after 8 months and doing great. Not sure why, thought parasites as well, still not sure why they do it. Hope they come around for you.


----------

